# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Stresi dhe Shëndeti

## Alienated

Të nderuar antarë, 

Më poshtë në këtë temë do ju sjell një pjesë të një libri që trajton stresin e njeriut dhe ndikimet në shëndetin e tyre. 
Përkthimin e kam bërë unë nga Anglishtja, dhe ua dedikoj antarëve të Forumit Shqiptar dhe të gjithë lexuesëve që mund të kenë nevojë për të.

Do ju isha mirënjohës që të mos ndërhyni me postime deri sa të kem mbaruar me të gjithë pjesët e tekstit, për të mos penguar rrjedhshmërinë e tekstit. 
Ju falënderoj për mirëkuptimin tuaj!

----------


## Alienated

*STRESI DHE SHËNDETI*


- Çdokush e di që gjendjet psikologjike shkaktojne reagime fizike. Kur jemi nervoz për një provim të rëndësishëm, ndjehemi sikur kemi lepurin në bark. Të merakosur për një fjalim publik, shpeshherë vizitojmë tualetin. Kur hamë veten për një konflikt me një antar të familjes, kemi një dhimbje të fortë koke. Nëse një stres i tillë zgjat, mund poashtu të sjellë (tek ata me probleme fiziologjike) puçrra në lëkurë, sulme astmatike, ose tension të lartë gjaku.
- Shumë njerëz janë më pak të vetëdijshëm se si mund sjellja të vrasë. Sjelljet tona ndikojnë nëse një ditë do bëhemi viktima të një nga katër shkaktuesit kryesorë të sëmundjeve dhe vdekjes: çrregullim zemre, kancer, goditje, dhe infektim kronik të mushkërrive. Akademia Nacionale e Institutit Shkencor të Medicinës (1982) tregoi ca nga shkaqet e vdekshmërisë që shkaktohen nga sjellja e njerëzve  duhani, alkooli, marrëdheniet seksuale pa mbrojtje, injorimi i urdhërave të doktorëve, ushtrime të pamjaftueshme, përdorimi i narkotikëve të ndaluar, dhe të ushqyerit e dobët. Nëse do mund të kuptojmë dhe ti ndryshojmë këto burime sjelljesh që shkaktojnë sëmundje, do mund ti minimizonim vuajtjet e njerëzve dhe të zmadhojmë shpresat e tyre për një jetë më cilësore. Për të ndjekur këto qëllime, psikologët dhe doktorët krijuan fushën interdisiplinare të mjekësisë së sjelljes (bihevioristike), që njëson njohuritë e sjelljes dhe mjekësisë.
- Psikologjia shëndetësore siguron kontributin psikologjik për mjekësinë bihevioristike. Përfshin shumicën nga 3500 psikologët që tash janë në fakultetet e shkollave mjekësore të Kanadasë dhe SHBA-së (Michaelson, 1993). Psikologët shëndetësor pyesin: Si përcaktohet stresi që ndjejmë nga perceptimi i një situate? Si ndikojnë emocionet dhe personaliteti jonë drejt rrezikimit nga çrregullimet tona? Si e shohin njerëzit kur janë të sëmurë, dhe kur kërkojnë trajtim? Çfarë qëndrime dhe sjellje ndihmojnë parandalimin e sëmundjeve dhe promovojnë shëndetin dhe mirëqenien? Si mund të reduktojmë ose të kontrollojmë stresin?

----------


## Alienated

*Stresi dhe Sëmundjet*

*Çfarë ështe stresi? Deri ku, dhe me çfarë mekanizmash stresi kontribuon për çrregullimet e zemrës, infektimet, dhe kancerin? Cilat lloje njerëzish janë më shumë të rrezikuar për sëmundjet e lidhura me stresin?*

- Duke ecur shtigjeve drejt vendkampimit Rocky Mountain, Karl dëgjon një fëshfëritje tek këmba e tij. Hedh një shikim të shpejtë dhe sheh një gjarpër me zile, trupi i tij mobilizohet për luftim ose arratisje: tendosen muskujt, i vlon gjaku, zemra i rreh shpejtë. Zhduket, duke vrapuar drejt sigurisë së kampit. Sapo mbërrin atje, muskujt e Karlit relaksohen ngadalë dhe rrahjet e zemrës dhe frymëmarrja i qetësohet.
- Karen largohet nga shtëpia e saj në periferi një mëngjes dhe, e vonuar nga ndërtimi i rrugës, mbërrin tek parkingu i stacionit hekurudhor periferik fiks në kohë për të parë trenin e orës 8.05 të largohet. Pasi merr trenin e ardhshëm, ajo mbërrin në qytet vonë dhe hap rrugën përmes turmës plotë e përplotë me këmbësorë. Sapo mbërrin ke banka e saj, ajo i kërkon falje klientit të parë, i cili pyet veten ku ka qenë Karen dhe pse raporti i tij i një çerek investimi nuk është gati. Karen bën të pamundurën për të qetësuar klientin. Më pas, ajo vëren muskujt e saj të tendosur, dhëmbët e shtërnguar, dhe stomakun që i dridhet. 
- Përgjigja e Karlit nga stresi i shpëtoi jetën; ndërsa Karen mundi të shtonte rrezikun për ndonjë çrregullim zemre, tension të lartë gjaku, dhe probleme tjera shëndetësore që kanë lidhje me stresin. Për më tepër, e ndjerë nën presion, ajo mund të flinte dhe të ushtronte më pak dhe të pintë cigare e alkool më shumë, duke rrezikuar më tepër shëndetin e asaj afatgjatë.

----------


## Alienated

*Stresi dhe stresuesit*

- Stresi është një koncept dredharak. Njerëzit nganjëherë e përdorin shprehjen stres për të përshkruar kërcënimet dhe sfidat (Karen ishte e stresuar), herëve tjera për të përshkruar reagimet tona (Kur Karli e pa gjarpërin me zile, ai përjetoi një stres therrës). Shumica e psikologëve do e definonin trenin e ikur të Karenit si stresues, reagimet fizike dhe emocionale të Karlit si reagim stresi, dhe procesin përmes të cilit Karl dhe Karen u lidhën me ambientin si stres. Në këtë mënyrë, stresi nuk është vetëm një nxitje apo një reagim. Është procesi përmes të cilit ne vlerësojmë dhe përballojmë kërcënimet dhe sfidat që na rrethojnë. 
- Kur perceptohen si sfida, stresuesit mund të kenë efekte pozitive, duke na nxitur dhe motivuar neve për ti mposhtur problemet. Atletët e kampionateve, hostët e suksesshëm, dhe mësuesit më të mëdhenj dhe udhëheqësit, të gjithë lulëzojnë dhe shquhen kur nxiten nga një sfidë. Por më shpesh, stresuesit kërcënojnë burimet tona  statusin dhe sigurinë tonë në vendin e punës, shëndetin apo mirëqenien e atyre që i duam, besimet tona të thella, imazhet tona (Hobfoll, 1989). Dhe kur një stres i tillë është i ashpër ose i zgjatur, mund të jetë dhe i dëmshëm.

----------


## Alienated

*Sistemi Reagues i Stresit*

- Megjithëse interesimi mjekësor mbi stresin daton që nga koha e Hipokratit (460  377 PK), është dashur deri në vitin 1920 që fiziologu Walter Cannon të konfirmojë se reagimi ndaj stresit është një pjesë e një sistemi të unifikuar të mendjes dhe trupit. Ai vërejti se i ftohti ekstrem, mungesa e oksigjenit dhe incidentet që nxisin emocione, të gjitha këto shkaktojnë një derdhje të epinefrinës (adrenalinë) dhe norepinefrinës (noradrenalinë). Këto hormone të stresit hynë në sistemin e qarkullimit të gjakut përmes fundit të nervit simpatik në pjesën e brendshme të gjëndrave veshkore. Siç kemi parë në diskutimin e Kapitullit 13 për nxitjet emocionale, kjo është vetëm një pjesë e reagimit të sistemit nervor simpatik. Kur alarmohet nga cilado prej shumë shtigjeve (rrugëve) të trurit, sistemi nervor simpatik zmadhon ritmin e rrahjeve të zemrës dhe frymëmarrjes, devijon gjakun drejt muskujve skeletorë, dhe çliron yndyrë nga rezervat trupore  të gjitha këto për të përgatitur trupin për ato që Cannon i quan lufto ose mbathja. Në tërësi, ky reagim ndaj stresit i erdhi Cannonit si mrekullisht i përshtatshëm. Fiziologët poashtu kanë identifikuar një sistem të dytë të reagimit ndaj stresit. Me urdhërat e lëvozhgës së trurit (përmes hipotalamusit dhe gjëndrave të hipofizës), pjesa (mbështjellësja) e jashtme e gjëndrës veshkore tajit hormonin e stresit kortisol.
- 40 vitet hulumtim mbi stresin të shkencëtarit kanadez Hans Seyle (1936, 1976), zgjeruan zbulimet e Cannonit dhe ndihmuan të bëjnë stresin një koncept të madh edhe në psikologji, edhe në medicinë. Ngjarja që përshkruan arritjen e Seyle në konceptin e tij të reagimit ndaj stresit është një ngjarje që ia vlen të kujtohet në kohët e dekurajimit intelektual. Duke shpresuar të zbulojë ndonjë hormon të ri seksual, Selye injektoi minjtë me ekstrakte të hormoneve vezore. Ai zbuloi tre efekte: zgjerëmin e lëvozhgës së veshkave, tkurrjen e gjëndrave tymus (që përmbajnë qelizat e bardha të gjakut të cilat luftojnë kundër infektimeve), dhe ulcerë të gjakosur. Meqë asnjë hormon i njohur deri tani ska prodhuar simptome të tilla, Selye u ngazëllye. Në moshën 28, unë si duket isha në gjurmët e një hormoni të ri.
- Su desh të kalonte shumë kohë deri kur ngazëllimi i tij të kthehej në zhgënjim. Kur i injektoi minjtë me lëngje të tjera, vërejti të njëjtat ndryshime. Mjerisht, Selye arriti në përfundim që rezultatet sishin në sajë të një hormoni të ri.
_Të gjitha ëndërrat e mia për zbulimin e një hormoni të ri u shkatërruan. Gjithë koha dhe gjithë materialet e futura në këtë kërkim shkuan dëmU dëshpërova aq shumë saqë për ditë të tëra skam mundur të kap punë me dorë. Kam ndenjur kot në laboratorin tim, gjithë kohën, duke ngrohur vezëtPeriudha e ardhshme e analizave të shumta të mbyllura doli të ishte faktor vendimtar në karierën time, më hapi rrugën për gjithë punën që do vinte më pasPërderisa vazhdimisht tentoja ti kapërceja eksperimentet e mia të mjera dhe interpretimet e mundshme të tyre, befasisht mu shkrep ideja që dikush mund ti shihte ato nga një kënd krejtësisht i ndryshëm. Po të kishtë diçka të tillë, si një reagim i vetëm jospecifik i trupit ndaj çfarëdo dëmtimindërlikimi i përgjithshëm mjekësor i sindromit do ishtë i pamasë! (1946. f 24  26)_

- Për të vërtetuar këtë lëmsh, Selye studoi reagimet e kafshëve ndaj stresesh të ndryshme si goditja elektrike, trauma kirurgjike, dhe kufizimit të lëvizjes. Ai zbuloi se reagimi i trupit ndaj stresit ishte shumë i përgjithshëm  si një alarm i vetëm kundër vjedhësve që aktivizohet, kushdo që të jetë futur brenda shtëpisë  dhe që ai e quajti Syndromi i Përgjithshëm i Përshtatjes (GAS).
- Selye e shihte GAS të ndarë në tre faza. Të themi që vuani nga një traumë fizike apo emocionale. Në Fazën 1, ju përjetoni një reagim alarmues për shkak të një aktivizimi të befasishëm të sistemit nervor simpatik. Rrahja e zemrës ngjitet shpejt përpjetë. Gjaku shkon drejt muskujve skeletor. Ndjeni ligështinë e goditjes. Me resurset e mobilizuara, ju jeni të gatshëm të luftoni sfidën gjatë Fazës 2, rezistencës. Temperatura, presioni i gjakut, dhe frymëmarrja ngelin në nivel të lartë, dhe ka një derdhje të befasishme hormonesh. Nëse zgjat më shumë, stresi mund përfundimisht të zbrazë rezervat tuaja trupore gjatë Fazës së 3, rraskapitjes. Me rraskapitje, ju jeni më të prekshëm nga sëmundjet ose biles, në rastet më ekstreme, edhe nga shembja ose nga vdekja.
- Kërkimet më të reja zbulojnë dallime delikate në reagimet trupore ndaj stresuesve të ndryshëm. Sidoqoftë, disa ekspertë mjekësorë sot grinden me çështjen themelore të Selye: Stresi i tejzgjatur mund të sjellë dëmtim fizik. Disa nga studimet e fundit kanë marrë skanime MRI të trurit të njerëzve që kanë përjetuar një vërshim të tejzgjatur hormonesh, si pasojë e abuzimi të pandërprerë, një lufte, apo një sëmundje endokrine (Sapolsky, 1996). Shumica kanë një hipokampus të tkurrur, struktura e brendshme e trurit vitale për të braktisur kujtimet e hollësishme (deklarative). Zbulime të tilla shpiejnë drejt shqetësimeve praktike të psikologëve të sotëm të shëndetësisë: Çfarë e shkakton stresin? Cilat janë efektet e stresit? Dhe si mund ti lehtësojmë ato efekte?

----------


## Alienated

*Ngjarje Stresuese nga Jeta*

- Sa të stresuar jemi varet nga si i vlerësojmë ngjarjet. Një person i vetëm në shtëpi heq nga mendja zhurmat e saj kërcitëse dhe nuk përjeton stres; një tjetër dyshon se është futur dikush dhe alarmohet. Një person e sheh një punë të re si një sfidë të mirëseardhur; dikush tjetër e sheh si një dështim të rrezikshëm. Kërkimi është fokusuar në reagimet tona ndaj tre llojeve të stresuesve: katastrofave, ndryshimeve të rëndësishme, dhe sherreve të zakonshme.

*Katastrofat*
Katastrofat janë të paparashikueshme, ngjarje të një mase të gjerë siç janë luftërat dhe fatkeqësitë natyrore të cilat pothuajsë çdokush i vlerëson si kërcënuese. Edhepse njerëzit shpeshherë i ofrojnë njëri tjetrit ndihmë dhe ngushëllim pas ngjarjeve të tilla, pasojat shëndetësore mund të jenë mjaft shprehëse. Tre shembuj:

Në ditën e tërmetit të vitit 1994, Los Angeles përjetoi një ngritje pesëfish të infrakteve të papritura vdekjeprurëse  sidomos në dy orët fill pas tërmetit dhe fare afër epiqendrës së saj. Tendosja fizike (vrapimit, ngritja e copave) ishtë një faktor në vetëm 13 përqind të vdekjeve, stresi nga ikja ishte shkak i vdekjve tjera (Muller & Verrier, 1996).Në vitin pas rrëzimit të një avioni Jumbo Jet 747 në Lockerbie, Skoci, policët pasi kishin përjetuar presion duke tentuar për të gjetur eshtra njerëzish dhe pasi kishin patrulluar zonën e fatkeqësisë  pësuan një ngritje prej 38 përqind në sëmundjet afatshkurta (Paton, 1992).Në Republikën Beloruse, ku shiu solli mbeturinat më të këqija radioaktive nga fatkeqësia nukleare e Çernobilit, edhe ata që u larguan nga vendlinja dhe shoqëria e tyre, edhe ata që qëndruan në atë ambient kërcënues, të gjithë përjetuan stres të ashpër. Sëmundjet që kishin të bënin me stresin siç është tensioni i lartë i gjakut dhe çregullimet e zemrës u  sipas të dhënave u trefishuan (Kolominsky & Parkhomenko, 1993)

A prodhojnë efekte kaq të mëdha fatkeqësitë në komunitet? Pas grumbullimit të të dhënave nga 52 studime të tilla të vërshimeve katastrofike, uraganeve dhe zjarreve, Anthony Ruboni dhe Leonard Bickman (1991) gjetën efektin tipik më të thjeshtë por megjithatë të vërtetë. Në zgjimin e fatkeqësisë, masat e çrregullimeve psikologjike, siç ështe depresioni dhe shqetësimi (sikleti), u ngritën mesatarisht për 17 përqind. Aksidenti nuklear në Three Miles Island krijoi simptome të ngjashme stresi tek banorët e rajonit (Baum & Fleming, 1993). Edhe refugjatët që braktisin shtëpitë e tyre poashtu provojnë një ngritje në masë të çrregullimeve psikologjike. Stresi i tyre buron nga trauma e çrrënjosjes dhe ndarjes nga familja si dhe nga sfida e përshtatjes në një kulturë të huaj, me gjuhën e saj të re, etnicitetin, klimën dhe normat sociale (Williams & Berry, 1991). Në të gjitha këto raste, pasojat shëndetsore shpesh vijnë pas një stresi të tejzgjatur.

*Ndryshimet e rëndësishme jetësore*
Tipi i dytë i ngjarjeve stresuese në jetë janë ndryshimet e rëndësishme personale në jetë  vdekja e ndonjë të dashurit, humbja e një punë, një martesë ose një ndarje. Disa psikologë studiojnë efektet e ndryshimit të jetës duke ndjekur njerëzit kohë pas kohe për të parë nëse ngjarje të tilla i paraprijnë sëmundjeve. Të tjerët krahasojnë ndryshimet në jetë të cilat rikujtohen nga ata që kanë ose skanë vuajtur një problem të caktuar shëndetsor, siç do ishte një sulm në zemër. Një rishikim i këtyre studimeve i autorizuar nga Akademia Nacionale e Shkencave zbuloi që njerëzit që kanë ngelur të ve në koëht e fundit, të përjashtuar, ose të ndarë janë më të kapshëm nga sëmundjet (Dohrenwend & tjerët, 1982). Një studim Finlandez i bërë me 96,000 vejushë konfirmoi dukurinë: Rreziku i vdekshmërisë së tyre dyfishohet në javën pas vdekjes së partnerit të tyre (Kaprio & tjerët, 1987). Përjetimi i një grumbull krizash e vendos një person në një rrezik akoma më të madh.
- Pse, atëherë, ca njerëz ndihen të stresuar pas një ndryshimi të madh në jetë ndërsa të tjerët nuk preken nga kjo? Ajo që ka më shumë rëndësi se sa vetë situata është vlerësimi jonë ndaj saj. Pensionimi nga dikush mund të shihet nga një person si kohë për tu reklaksuar dhe për tu kënaqur, ndërsa nga një person tjetër si një kërcënim për identitetin dhe të ardhurat. Aborti mund të krijojë stres për femrat që moralisht e kundërshtojnë abortin dhe që u mungon përkrahja e parnterit ose prindërve. Sidoqoftë, shumica e grave që vlerësojnë ndryshe nuk përjetojnë ndonjë shqetësim të ashpër pas abortit (Adler & tjerët, 1990; Major & tjerët, 1990; Russo, 1992). Ngjarjet e jetëve tona rrjedhin drejt një filteri psikologjik. Stresi rritet më pak nga ngjarjet vetvetiu se sa nga vlerësimi që i bëjmë ne.

*Telashet e përditshme*
Siç e kemi parë në Kapitullin 13, lumturia jonë buron më pak nga fati i mirë që na ndjek se sa nga reagimet tona ndaj ngjarjeve të përditshme  një notë e shkëlqyeshme në një provim, një letër që ju përmbush një dëshirë, fitoja e ekipit tuaj në ndeshjen finale.
- Ky parim funksionon edhe për ngjarjet negative, poashtu. Bezditë e përditshme mund të jenë burimet më të rëndësishme të stresit (Kohn & Macdonald, 1992; Lazarus, 1990; Ruffin, 1993). Këto telashe të përditshme përfshijnë trafikun në orën e pikut, bashkë-banorët acarues, linjat e gjata të pritjes nëpër banka ose dyqane, angazhimi i tepërt, dhe vëndosja gabim e gjërave. Edhe pse ca njerëz thjeshtë mund ti ngrejnë supet ndaj problemeve të këtilla, të tjerët stresohen shumë nga shqetësimet e tilla. Kësisoji, 6 në 10 njerëz thonë që ndjejnë stres të madh së paku njëherë në javë (Harris, 1987).
- Me kalimin e kohës këto stresues mund të shtohen dhe të shkaktojnë probleme në shëndet dhe mirëqenie. Midis banorëve të getos urbane, shumica e të cilëve pësojnë streset ditore që shoqërojnë varfërinë, papunësinë, njëprindshmërinë, mbingarkesën, niveli i hipertensionit është mjaft i lartë. Nga 1990  1993, pas rënies së socializmit në ish Bashkimin Sovjetik, Rusia përjetoi divorce, vrasje, vetvrasje dhe çregullime e sëmundje që janë të lidhura me stresin  dhe mosha mesatare e burrave në Rusi u rrëzua afër 5 vite, në 58.9 vjet moshë mesatare (Holden, 1996). Për dallim nga këto grupe të stresit të lartë, ka një nivel të ulët të sulmeve në zemër midis atyre që jetojnë jetë të qetë manastiri (Henry & Stephens, 1977).

----------


## Alienated

*Kontrolli i perceptuar*
Katastrofat, ndryshimet e rëndësishme jetësore, dhe telashet e përditshme dhe konfliktet ajnë veçanërisht stresuese kur i vlerësojmë ato edhe si negative edhe të pakontrollueshme. Nëse dy mi pranojnë shok simultan, dhe qe vetëm njëri nga minjtë mund të rrotullojë rrotën për të ndaluar goditjet (shokun), miu i paaftë bëhet akoma më i prekshëm nga ulcerat dhe i ulet imuniteti nga sëmundjet (Laudenslager & Reite, 1984).
- E njëjta ndodh dhe me njerëzit: nëse s’i kemi gjërat nën kontroll e kemi shumë më të lehtë për t’u sëmur. Siç e kemi parë në Kapitullin 14, pacientët më të vjetër në azil që kanë një kontroll të pakët të perceptuar mbi aktivitetet e tyre janë të prirur për t’u sëmur më shpejtë dhe të vdesin më parë nga ata që kanë më shumë kontroll mbi aktivitetet e tyre (Rodin, 1986). 
- Një faktor i afërm që ndikon vullnetin tonë ndaj stresimit është optimizmi. Psikologët Michael Scheier dhe Charles Carver (1992) njoftojnë që optimistët – njerëzit që pajtohen me deklaratat e tipit “Në raste të pasigurta, zakonisht pres më të mirën” – përballojnë më mirë me ngjarjet stresuese dhe gëzojnë shëndet më të mirë.
Gjatë muajit të fundit të një semestri, studentët që njihen si optimistë thonë që ndihen më pak të lodhur dhe kanë më pak kollë, mundim dhe dhimbje. Optimistët poashtu i përgjigjen stresit me ngritje më të vogla të presionit të gjakut, dhe ata shërohen më shpejtë nga operacionet nga bajpasi i zemrës. Një studim që është bërë me 2428 finlandezë të moshës mesatare përgjatë 10 vitesh zbuloi që numri i vdekjeve midis burrave me pikëpamje të ftohtë dhe pashpresë  ishtë më shumë se dyfishi që u gjet tek pala optimiste. 
- Pse humbja e kontrollit të perceptuar  dhe pesimizmi i paraprijnë problemeve shëndetësore? Studimet me kafshë tregojnë – dhe studimet me njerëz konfirmojnë – se humbja e kontrollit provokon  një derdhje të hormoneve të stresit. Kur minjtë nuk mund ta kontrollojnë shokun (goditjen) ose kur njerëzit ndihen të paaftë për të kontrolluar mjedisin e tyre, nivelet e kortisolit rriten dhe bie imuniteti (Rodin, 1986). Kafshët e ngujuara prandaj përjetojnë më shumë stres dhe janë më të ekspozuara ndaj sëmundjeve  se sa kafshët e egëra (Roberts, 1988). Grumbullimi që ngjan në lagjet e mbipopulluara, burgje, dhe në konviktet studentore është një burim tjetër i ndjenjës së zvogëluar të kontrollit – dhe niveleve të rritura të hormoneve të stresit dhe presionit të gjakut (Fleming & të tjerët, 1987; Ostfeld & të tjerët, 1987).

----------


## Alienated

*Stresi, Personaliteti dhe Sëmundjet*

Edhe pse të rralla përpara këtij shekulli, çregullimet e zemrës  ngushtimi i enëve që ushqejnë muskujt e zemrës  u bënë nga viti 1950 shkaktari kryesor i vdekjeve në Amerikën Veriore. Veç historisë familjare të sëmundjes, shumë faktorë të sjelljes dhe psikologjikë rrisin rrezikun e sëmundjeve të zemrës  duhani, dhjamosja, dieta e yndyrës së lartë, pasiviteti fizik, presioni i ngritur i gjakut, dhe niveli i ngritur i kolesterolit. Faktorët psikologjikë të stresit dhe personaliteti poashtu luajnë një rol mjaft të madh.
- Në vitin 1956, kardiologët Meyer Friedman, Ray Rosenman, dhe kolegët e tyre ngecën me ca të dhëna mbi rëndësinë e një funksioni (Friedman & Ulmer, 1984). Duke studiuar shprehinë e të ngrënit tek gratë e bardha të Ligës Juniore të San Franciskos dhe tek bashkëshortët e tyre,  Friedman dhe Rosenman zbuluan se gratë konsumonin njëlloj kolesterol si edhe bashkëshortët e tyre, sidoqoftë ato ishin shumë më pak të prekshëm nga sëmundjet e zemrës. A ishte vallë për shkak të hormoneve të tyre të seksit femër? Jo, studiuesit pandehën, sepse gratë Afrikano-Amerikane  me hormonet e njëjta të seksit por që përballojnë më shumë stres janë njësoj të ekspozueshme ndaj sëmundjeve të zemrës si edhe bashkëshorët e tyre.
- Presidentja e Ligës Juniore mendoi që e dinte përgjigjen. Nëse në të vërtetë dëshiron të dish çfarë do ju sjellë bashkëshortëve tanë ndonjë sulm në zemër, do ua them. Stresi, tha ajo e dëshpëruar, stresi që duhet të përballojnë në punët e tyre. Pse, kur burri im vjen në shtëpi natën, i mjafton vetëm një martini për ti hapur nofullat.
- Për të testuar idenë që stresi rrit prekshmërinë nga çregullimet e zemrës, Friedman dhe Rosenman matën nivelin e kolesterolit në gjak dhe shpejtësinë e mpiksjes së 40 nëpunësve tatimorë. Nga Janari në Mars, të dy këto indikatorë që paralajmërojnë rrezikun nga zemra ishin tërësisht normal. Pastaj, kur kontabilistët filluan të nxitojnë për ti përfunduar të ardhurat e tatimeve të klientëve të tyre dhe ti kompletojnë para skadimit të afatit më 15 Prill, kolesteroli i tyre dhe mpiksja u ngritën në nivele të rrezikshme. Në Maj dhe Qershor, pasi kaloi afati i fundit, këto përmasa u kthyen në normale. Mundimi i studiuesve u shpagua: Stresi i paraprin sulmeve në zemër.
U fiksua kësisoji skena për studimin klasik 9 vjeçart të Friedman dhe Rosenman të më shumë se 3000 njerëzve të shëndoshë të moshave 35 deri 59. Në fillim të studimit, ata intervistuan çdo njeri për 15 minuta mbi punën e tyre dhe zakonet e ngrënies. Gjatë intervistës, ata vërejtën mënyrat e të folurit të njerëzve dhe modelet tjera të sjelljes. Ata që dukeshin më reagues, garues, më të furishëm, të padurueshëm, të vetëdijshëm për kohën, shumë të motivuar, agresiv gojarisht, dhe që mund ti zemëroje shumë shpejtë u quajtën Tipi A.  Një numër afërsisht i barabartë që ishin më të butë, më tolerantë e më gazmorë u quajtën Tipi B. Si mendoni ju, cili grup ishte më i prirur ndaj sulmeve të zemrës?
- Deri në momentin kur u krye studimi, 257 nga meshkujt kishin pësuar sulme në zemër, 69 përqind e të cilëve ishin pjesëtarë të Tipit A. Për më tepër, as një nga Tipi B i saktë  më të butët dhe më të qetët e grupit  nuk kishte pësuar sulm në zemër.
- Siç ndodh shpeshherë në shkencë, ky zbulim ngazëllyes provokoi interes të madh publik. Por, pas periudhës së muajit të mjaltit, ku zbulimet dukeshin përfundimtare dhe revolucionare, studiues të tjerë filluan të pyesnin. A janë këto zbulime të besueshme? Nëse po, çfarë ishte elementi toksik i profilit të Tipit A? Vetëdija mbi kohën? Ndjesia garuese? Agresiviteti?
- Njerëzit e Tipit A mund të jenë më të prirur ndaj sëmundjeve të zemrës për dy arsye. E para, individët e tillë konsumojnë më shumë duhan, flejnë më pak, dhe pinë më shumë lëngje më kofeinë, e që të gjitha këto janë të shoqëruara me rreziqe për zemrën (Hicks & të tjerët, 1982, 1983). E dyta, temperamenti i tyre mund të ndikojë direkt ne sëmundjet e zemrës. Në situata relaksuese, zgjimi i Tipit A dhe Tipit B nuk është i ndryshëm. Por kur të ngacmohen, sfidohen, ose të kërcënohen me një humbje kontrolli. Individët e Tipit A janë psikologjikisht më reagues. Sekrecionet e tyre hormonale, frekuencat e pulsit, dhe presioni i gjakut ngrihen, përderisa Tipi B qëndron më i qetë (Lyness, 1993). Për shembull, kur Redford Williams (1989) kërkoi njerëzve në Univerzitetin Duke për të zgjidhur probleme të thjeshta matematikore (me një shpërblim për më të shpejtin), hormonet e stresit të studentëve të Tipit A u ngritën më shumë se dyfishi i atyre të Tipit B. Këto hormone përshpejtojnë grumbullimin e pllakëzave (tufa të ngjashme si guralecë të formuara nga depozitat e kolesterolit) në muret e arterieve, duke shkaktuar aterosklerozë, ose forcim të arterieve. Ateroskleroza poashtu i bënë njerëzit reaktivë më të ekspozuar ndaj presionit të lartë të gjakut, një faktor i rrezikshëm për goditje dhe sulme në zemër (Schneiderman & të tjerët, 1989),.
- Këto zbulime sugjerojnë se individët reaktivë të Tipit A janë më shpesh të gatshëm për betejë. Kur ngacmohen ose sfidohen, sistemi i tyre nervor simpatik rishpërndan rrjedhën e gjakut drejt muskujve dhe larg organeve të brendshme siç është mëlçia, e cila largohen yndyrnat dhe kolesterolin nga gjaku. Për më tepër, stresi  që nganjëherë aktivizohet nga vetvetja  mund të shkaktojë ritmet e ndryshuara të zemrës që, në ato që kanë zemra të dobëta, mund të shkaktojë vdekje të papritur (Kamarck & Jennings, 1991). Në mënyra të tilla, mendja dhe zemra e njerëzve bashkëvepron.
- Studimi më i ri zbulon se bërthama toksike e Tipit A nuk është një jetë me ritëm të shpejtë por më shumë ka të bëjë me emocionet negative  - sidomos zemërim të shoqëruar me një temperament agresiv (Miller & të tjerët, 1996, Williams, 1993). Efekti i personalitetit të prirur për tu zemëruar paraqitet më qartë në studimet në të cilat intervistuesit vlerësojnë sigurinë verbale dhe intensitetin emocional. (Nëse pauzoni midis një fjalie, një person i tillë, i prirur ndaj zemërimit, mund të ndërhyjë dhe ta përfundojë fjalinë për ju). Midis të rinjëve dhe të rriturve të moshave mesatare, ata që reagojnë me zemërim ndaj pak gjërave janë më të ekspozuar ndaj sulmeve koronare.  Një studim u krye me studentë të moshave mbi 25 në Fakultetin e Drejtësisë në Univerzitetin Duke. Ata që ishin të prirur për të qenë armiqësor dhe cinikë ishin pesëfish më të rrezikuar për të vdekur në një moshë të re në krahasim më kolegët e tyre më të qetë dhe më të besueshëm (Williams, 1989).
- Zemërimi sëhtë i vetmi emocion i dëmshëm. Depresioni, poashtu, mund të jetë vdekjeprurës. Qendrat për studiuesit e Kontrollit të Sëmundjeve, studiuan të rritur që kishin një ndjenjë mungese shpresash  ose së paku një depresion të lehtë. Të krahasuar me ata që skishin ndjenja të këtilla, këta njerëz të shkurajuar ishin më të rrezikuar nga sëmundjet e zemrës në 12 vitet e ardhëshme. Kjo ishte e vërtetë edhe pas kontrollit të mëtejshëm në bazë të moshës, gjinisë, konsumimit të duhanit, dhe faktorëve të tjerë të lidhur me sëmundjet e zemrës (Anda & të tjerët, 1993). Në vitet pas infarktit, njerëzit e deresionuar kanë një rrezik të katërfishtë për probleme të mëtejshme të zemrës (Eaton & të tjerët, 1996, Frasure-Smith & të tjerët, 1995). Depresioni që shoqëron humbjen e bashkëshortes ngjashëm zmadhon rrezikun nga infarkti ose nga goditjet e ndryshme në zemër (Akademia Nacionale e Shkencave, 1984).
- Efektet toksike të emocioneve negative ndihmojnë të sqarohet pse afër një çerek e pacientëve mjekësor vuajnë nga një lloj çregullimi në disponim osë nga një shqetësim, dhe pse 4 në 10 pacientë të sëmurë kronik  vuajnë ose kanë vuajtur ndonjë çregullim psikiatrik (Cohen & Rodriguez, 1995; Katon & Sullivan, 1990). Emocionet negative kanë pasoja fizike, dhe poashtu mund të shpiejnë drejt praktikave të dobëta të shëndetit.

----------


## Alienated

*Stresi dhe Rezistenca ndaj Sëmundjes*

Jo shumë kohë më parë, termi psikosomatik përshkruante simptomet fizike të shkaktuara nga aspekte psikologjike. Për të shtruar njerëzit, ky term linte të kuptohej se simptomet ishin joreale  ato ishin vetëm psikosomatike. Për të shmangur konotacionet e tilla dhe për të përshkruar më së miri efektet origjinale psikologjike ose gjendjet psikologjike, shumë ekspertë sot i referohen sëmundjeve psikofiziologjike. Këto sëmundje, të cilat përfshijnë disa forma të hipertensionit dhe dhimbjeve të kokës, janë të lidhura me stresin. Një person i stresuar mund të ketë teprim të sodiumit ose lëngjeve, të cilat, së bashku me shtërngimin e mureve muskulore të arterieve, kontribojnë në ngritjen e presionit të gjakut (Light & të tjerët, 1983).

----------


## Alienated

*Stresi dhe Sistemi i Imunizuar*

Provat që sëmundjet psikofiziologjike janë relae vijnë nga qindra eksperimentet që zbulojnë ndikimin e sistemit nervor dhe endokrin në sistemin e imunitetit. Sistemi i imunizuar është një sistem kompleks i vëzhgimit që mbron trupin duke izoluar dhe shkatërruar bakteriet, viruset, dhe substancat tjera të jashtme. Përfshin dy lloje të qelizave të bardha të gjakut, të quajtura limfocite. Limfocitet B formohen në palcën e ashtit dhe lirojnë kundërtrupa që luftojnë me infektimet bakteriale. Limfocitet T formohen në tymus dhe në indet e tjera limfatike dhe sulmojnë qelizat e kancerit, viruset, dhe substancat e jashtme  biles edhe ato të mirat, siç janë organet e transplantuara. Një agjent tjetër i sistemit të imunizuar është _makrofagu_ (ngrënësi i madh), i cili zbulon, gjurmon, dhe gëlltit pushtuesit e dëmshëm. Mosha, ushqimi, gjenetika, temperatura e trupit, dhe stresi, të gjitha ndikojnë aktivitetin e sistemit të imunitetit.
- Sistemi i imunizuar mund të gabojë në dy drejtime. Duke u përgjigjur shumë fortë, mund të sulmojë dhe indet origjinale trupore, duke shkaktuar artritis ose një reagim alergjik. Ose mund të reagojë dobët, duke lejuar, të themi, një virus herpes në gjumë të shpërthejë ose qelizat e kancerit të shumëfishohen. Gratë kanë imunitet më të fortë se burrat (Morell, 1995). Kjo i bën ato më pak të prekshme nga infektimet. Por poashtu i bën më të prekshme nga sëmundjet vetësulmuese, siç janë lupus (një emër i përgjitshëm i sëmundjeve të ndryshme të lëkurës që shpeshherë dëmtojnë dhe organet e brendshme dhe eshtrat),  ose skleroza e shumëfishtë.
- Sistemi i imunizuar nuk është një kalorës pa kokë. Më saktë, ky sistem këmben informata me trurin dhe sistemin endokrin. Truri regullon sekretimin e hormoneve të stresit, të cilat në kthim ndrydhin limfocitet që luftojnë sëmundjet. Kësisoji, kur kafshët janë fizikisht të mposhtur, janë më pak aktivë nëse i nënshtrohen goditjeve elektro shok,  zhurmës, grumbullimit, ujit të ftohtë, disfatës sociale, apo ndarjes amënore (Maier & të tjerët, 1994). Një studim vëzhgoi reagimin e sistemit të imunitetit të 43 majmunëve për mbi 6 muaj (Cohen & të tjerët, 1992). Njëzet e një prej tyre ishin stresuar meqë u kishin ndërruar shokët e dhomës  tre ose katër majmunë të ri  çdo muaj. Krahasuar me majmunët që kanë qëndruar në grupe stabile, këta majmunët e tjerë që janë përçarë në aspektin social zhvilluan një sistem të shtypur imuniteti. 
- A e mposht ngjashëm sistemin e imunitetit të njerëzve stresi? Merrni parasysh këto:

Grumbullimi i të dhënave tregon se stresi ul rezistencën e trupit ndaj infektimeve të epërta të frymëmarrjes njëlloj si herpesi (Cohen, 1996).Në tre misione të ndara _Skylab_, sistemet imune të astronautëve treguan një efektivitet të zvogëluar menjëherë pas stresit të rihyrjes dhe aterimit në ujë (Kimzey, 1975; Kimzey & të tjerët, 1976).Zënkat martesore nuk janë të mira për shëndetin. Derisa 90 çifte të reja kaluan gjysëm ore duke diskutuar probleme të ndryshme në martesën e tyre, disa u zemëruan më shumë se të tjerët  dhe patën dobësim imuniteti menjëherë të nesërmen (Kiecolt  Glaser & të tjerët, 1993).Mekanizmat që luftojnë stresin tek studentët janë më të dobëta gjatë kohës me stres të lartë, siç janë javët e provimeve, dhe në ditët kur ata janë të mërzitur (Jemmott & Magloire, 1988; Stone & të tjerët, 1987). Në një eksperiment, një përjetim stresues ngriti ashpërsinë e simptomeve të përjetuara nga vullnetarët të cilët me dashje ishin infektuar me një virus të ftohti (Dixon, 1986). Në një rast tjetër, tek 47 përqind e personave që jetonin jetë plotë stres u paraqit menjëherë i ftohti pasi një virus ishte lëshuar në hundët e tyre, por vetëm 27 përqind e atyre që jetojnë jetë pa stres u ndikuan nga virusi (Cohen & të tjerët, 1991, 1993, 1995).Akademia Nacionale e Shkencave (1984) tregon se hidhërimi dhe depresioni që pasojnë vdekjen e bashkëshortes zvogëlojnë mbrojtjen e imunitetit (që ndihmon për të sqaruar shtimin e infektimeve midis atyre që kanë mbetur të ve para pak kohësh). Në fakt, depresioni i çfarëdo lloji synon të mposhtë sistemin e imunitetit (Herbert & Cohen, 1993; Weisse, 1992). Kësisoji, në një studim të pacientëve me leukemi që prisnin të kalonin një transplant të palcës së eshtrave, 12 nga 13 pacientë të dëshpëruar vdiqën brenda një viti. Midis shumicës që sishin të dëshpëruar, 39 përqind ishin akoma gjallë pas dy vitesh (Cohen & të tjerët, 1991).

Ndikimet e stresit në imunitet krijojnë ndjenja fiziologjike (Maier & të tjerët, 1994). Stresi, siç e kemi parë,  përfshin një reagim të zmadhuar lufto-ose-mbathja. Stresi devijon energjinë drejt muskujve dhe trurit, duke mobilizuar trupin për një veprim. Reagimi i imunitetit ndaj sëmundjeve është një sistem garues midis energjish.

----------


## Alienated

*Stresi dhe Kanceri*
Stresi dhe emocionet negative siç është depresioni poashtu kanë qenë të lidhura me kancerin. Për të hulumtuar një lidhje të mundshme midis stresit dhe kancerit, eksperimentuesit kanë transplantuar qeliza tumori tek brejtësit ose iu kanë dhënë atyre substanca që shkaktojnë kancerin. Ato brejtës që poashtu kanë qenë të ekspozuar ndaj streseve të pakontrollueshme, siç janë goditjet e pashmangshme, ishin më të prirura për tu goditur nga kanceri (Sklar & Anisman, 1981). Me sistemin e imunitetit të dobësuar nga stresi, tumoret e tyre u zhvilluan më shpejtë dhe u rritën më shumë.
- Disa hetues kanë treguar se njerëzit, poashtu, janë në një rrezik në rritje nga një kancer, një vit ose diçka më shumë pas përjetimit të një depresioni, paaftësie, ose pas një humbjeje të madhe. Për shembull, kanceri shfaqet më shpesh midis atyre që kanë humbur bashkëshortët, janë divorcuar ose jetojnë ndaras. Një studim i bashkëshortëve që kanë humbur gratë nga një kancer i gjirit, përcaktoi një arsye të saktë: Gjatë dy muajve të parë pas vdekjeve të bashkëshorteve të tyre, reagimet e limfociteve tek burrat që kanë pësuar humbje të tilla të mëdha kishin rënë (Schleifer & të tjerët, 1979). 
- Një tjetër studim iu dha një test personaliteti 2018 burrave të moshës mesatare të cilët punonin për Western Electric Company në vitin 1958. Gjatë 20 viteve që pasuan, 7 përqind e atyre që sishin në depresion  dhe 12 përqind e atyrë që sadopak ishin në depresion vdiqën nga kanceri (Persky & të tjerët, 1987). Një studim i madh Suedez zbuloi se njerëzit me një histori stresi në vendin e punës kishin një rrezik 5.5 herë më të madh nga kanceri i zorrës së trashë, se sa ata që skishin treguar për ndonjë problem të tillë në vendin e punës (Courtney & të tjerët, 1993). Në të dyja studimet, diferenca e kancerit nuk ishte për shkak të dallimeve në moshë, konsumim të duhanit, pirjes së alkolit, ose karakteristikave fizike.
- Për më tepër, pacientët e kancerit që spreferojnë të flasin për të dhe që grumbullojnë në vete emocionet negative kanë më pak gjasa mbijetese në krahasim me ata që ndjenjat e tyre i shprehin me fjalë (OLeary, 1990; Temoshok, 1992). Një sondazh i kryer nga 649 specialistë të kancerit nga UCLA (Univerziteti i Kalifornisë në Los Angelos), të cilët kishin trajtuar më shumë se 10,000 pacientë me kancer, mbështetën idenë se qëndrimi i pacientit është i rëndësishëm. Katër në pesë nga këto doktorë vlerësuan një qasje pozitive drejt sfidës nga sëmundja dhe një vullnet të fortë për të jetuar si kontribues të mëdhëj të jetëgjatësisë (Cousins, 1989).
- Në javët e para pas pranimit të diagnozës, pacientët me kancer dhe ata me virusin HIV janë të merakosur dhe të depresionuar më të drejtë (Andersen, 1989; Antoni & të tjerët, 1991). A është e mundur që shtytja e shpirtit luftues të tyre të ndihmojë mbijetesën e tyre? A ka mundësi që shpresa të ngrejë trupin duke lehtësuar emocionet negative që dëmtojnë sistemin e imutitetit për të luftuar kancerin?
- Me pacientët me kancer, disa studime thonë që po. Pacientet që i janë nënshtuar Mastektomisë (operacionit për heqjen e gjirit tek femrat) të cilat shpalosin një përcaktim për të mposhtur kancerin e tyrë të gjirit, mbijetojnë më gjatë se sa ato që janë stoike ose ndihen të pashpresa (Hall & Goldstein, 1986; Pettingale & të tjerët, 1985). Një studim me 86 gra që ndiqnin një terapi për kancerin e gjirit në Shkollën Mjekësorë të Univerzitetit Stanford zbuloi që ato gra që merrnin pjesë në terapitë grupore mbijetuan mesatarisht 37 muaj, dyfishin e mbijetesës mesatare prej 19 muajsh të atyre që smerrnin pjesë rregullisht në terapite e tilla (Spiegel & të tjerët, 1989). Hetuesi, psikiatri David Spiegel (1993), u trondit. Ai priste që grupet e suportit të lehtësojnë stresin emocional të lidhur me kancerin, megjithëse priste që të zbulonte që më shumë emocione pozitive do ndryshonin rrjedhën e kancerit. 
- Për të gjetur lidhjet midis kancerit dhe emocioneve, duhet të mbajmë mend që tresi nuk krijon qeliza kanceri. Për me tepër, stresi i rrit ato, duke dobësuar mbrotjet natyrale të trupit kundër ca qelizave riprodhuese dhe të liga. Edhe pse një gjendje e relaksuar, shpresëplotë mund të shtojë këto mbrojtje, duhet të jemi të vetëdijshëm në linjën e hollë që ndan shkencën nga mendimi jonë pozitiv e shpresëdhënës. Proceset fiziologjike në punë në AIDS ose kancer të shtuar nuk dalin lehtë nga binarët duke shmangur stresin ose nga një shpirt i relaksuar dhe pak i përcaktuar (Kessler & të tjerët, 1991).
- Poashtu duhet të mbajmë mend se reaktiviteti jonë emocional është pjesërisht i trashëguar. Siç e pranoi teologu Reinhold Niebuhr në lutjen e tij të paqesdo bënim mirë që ti pranonim ato gjëra për veten që smund ti ndryshojmë dot, ti ndryshojmë ato që mundemi, dhe të kërkojmë mençuri në njohjen e dallimeve. Duke studiuar bashkëveprimin emocional, trurin dhe sistemin imunitar, psikologët e shëndetit kërkojnë mençurinë e duhur për të bërë dallimin midis efektit pseudoshkencor hokus-pokus dhe efekteve origjinale të emocioneve në shëndet.

----------


## Alienated

*Kushtëzimi i Sistemit Imunitar*
Një person që vuan nga alergjia nga bari, në momentin që sheh një lule në tavolinën e restoranit, duke mos kuptuar që është plastike, fillon të teshet. Përvojat e tilla lënë të kuptosh që stresi nuk është ndikimi i vetëm psikologjik në sëmundjet e trupit. Kushtëzimi i thjeshtë klasik mund të jetë një ndikim i shtuar. Kjo ngre një pyetje intriguese: Nëse kushtëzimi ndikon reagimet e dukshme psikologjike të trupit, a mund të ndikojë poashtu dhe sistemin imunitar? Psikologu Robert Ader dhe imunologu Nicholas Cohen (1985) zbuluan se përgjigja është PO. Ader erdhi deri tek zbulimi duke studiuar mospëlqimin e shijeve tek minjtë.  Ai bëri një përzierje në pijen e  minjve ku ujin e ëmbëlsuar me zaharinë e përziu me një injektim të një droge që ndikonte në dëmtimin e sistemit imunitar.  Pas disa përsëritjeve të eksperimentit, edhe uji i ëmbëlsuar (i pastër, pa drogë) krijonte probleme tek sistemi imunitar i tyre, njëlloj sikur të kishte përbërjen e drogës aty. Një keqësim i tillë i kushtëzuar i sistemit unitar mund të trefishojnë prekshmërinë e kafshës nga një rritje tumori kur ushqehet një karcinogjen (Blom & të tjerët, 1995).
- Shumë pyetje mbi rolin e imunitetit dhe si shfrytëzojmë potencialin shërues që ka ngelin pa përgjigje. Nëse është e mundur të kushtëzohet dëmtimi i sistemit imunitar, a nuk do ishte poashtu e mundur edhe zmadhimi i tij? A mund të jetë kjo e vemtja mënyrë ku hapjet qetësuese të padëmshme  trajtimet që skanë efekte biokimike të ndihmojnë shërimin? A mund një rast i tillë ndonjëherë të vendosë të njëjtën gjendje shëndetësore që vendos një ilaç? Kërkimet në zhvillim e sipër së shpejti mund tu përgjigjen këtyre pyetjeve.
- Tani për tani, mund ti shohim të dhënat që tregojnë mënyrën në të cilën stresi nganjëherë ndikon në rezistencën tonë ndaj sëmundjeve. Stresi nganjëherë forcon jetët tona duke na ngritur dhe motivuar. Një jetë pa strese është mjaft e vështirë të jetë sfiduese ose produktive. Por poashtu të njëjtën e bën dhe me burimet e shterrura për luftë ndaj kërcënimeve të brendshme të shëndetit të trupit tonë. Kur stresi është i momentit, kostoja është e parëndësishme. Kur vazhdojnë acarimet e pakontrolluara, kostoja mund të jetë mjaft e dhimbshme.
- Në një moment, mund ti ngazëllehemi fuqive vetë-shëruese të njerëzve që kanë një ndjenjë kontrolli dhe një qasje pozitive ndaj jetës. Në një plan afatgjat, vetëbesimi, stabiliteti, dhe rezistimi i mëtejshëm ndaj stresit vijnë jo nga shmangia prej sfidave por nga mposhtja e tyre (Friedman, 1991; Taylor & Armor, 1996).
- Gjithë këto kërkime mjekësore mbi mënyrën e sjelljes përkujtojnë më shumë mbi një nga temat më thelbësore të psikologjisë moderne. Trupi dhe mendja bashkëveprojnë vazhdimisht. Çdogjë psikologjike është njëkohësisht dhe fiziologjike. Dhe meqë gjendjet psikologjike janë ngjarje fiziologjike, ato ndikojnë pjesët tjera të sistemit tonë fiziologjik. Siç Indiani i mençur Santi Parva pranoi para 4000 vitesh, Çregullimet mentale vijnë nga shkaqe fizike, dhe njëlloj çregullimet fizike vijnë nga shkaqe mentale.


*PËRMBLEDHJE*

Sjelljet e njerëzve dhe reagimet ndaj stresit janë ndikime madhore në shëndet dhe sëmundje. Psikologjia shëndetësore kontribon në fushën interdisiplinare të mjekësisë bihevioristike, e cila siguron mënyra të reja për parandalimin dhe trajtimin e sëmundjeve. Midis shqetësimeve të psikologjisë së shëndetit janë efektet nga stresi, kërkimi dhe ndjekja e trajtimeve mjekësore, dhe promovimi i një jetese më të shëndoshë.
- *Stresi dhe stresuesi* Walter Cannon vështroi stresin, procesin pëmres të cilit ne vlerësojmë dhe reagojmë ndaj ngjarjeve që na sfidojnë ose na kërcënojnë neve, si një sistem lufto ose mbathja. Hans Selye e shihte si një sindrom i përshtatjes së përgjithshme të përbërë nga tre nivele (alarm/rezistencë/dobësim). Studimi modern mbi stresin vlerëson pasojat shëndetësore të ngjarjeve katastrofale, ndryshimeve të rëndësishme në jetë si dhe telasheve të ditës. Ngjarjet janë stresuese kur i shohim ato si negative dhe të pakontrollueshme.
- *Stresi, Personaliteti dhe Sëmundjet e zemrës* Çregullimet koronare të zemrës, shkaktari numër një i vdekjeve, është lidhur me personalitetin e Tipit A i cili të përkujtojmë ishte garues, i furishëm, i padurueshëm dhe sidomos që zemërohej lehtë. Nën stres, trupi i një personi reagues, armiqësor nxjerr më shumë hormone që përshpejtojnë ndërtimin e pllakave në muret arteriale të zemrës.
- *Stresi dhe Rezistenca ndaj Sëmundjes* Stresi devijon energjinë nga sistemi imunitar, duke e bërë një person më të prekshëm nga infektimet dhe sëmundjet. Edhepse stresi nuk shkakton sëmundje sich është kanceri, megjithatë mund të ndikojë në zhvillimin e të njëjtave. Eskperimentet e reja tregojnë se si kushtëzimi poashtu ndikon reagimet e sistemit imunitar.

----------


## Alienated

*PROMOVIMI I SHËNDETIT*

*Promovimi i shëndetit nuk parashesh vetëm trajtimin e sëmundjeve por poashtu edhe implementimin e strategjive që ndihmojnë në parandalimin e sëmundjeve ose shtimin e mirëqenies shëndetësore. Çfarë taktikash mund të përdorin njerëzit për të reduktuar sëmundjet që kanë të bëjnë me stresin? Çfarë ndikon në sjelljet që shkatërrojnë shëndetin, sic është konsumimi i duhanit? Dhe sa efektive janë programet që kanë për synim të ndihmojnë njerëzit të ndërpresin duhanin ose të humbasin peshë?*

Tradicionalisht, njerëzit kanë kërkuar nga doktorët ndihmë vetëm për të gjetur diagnozën ose për trajtimin e sëmundjeve. Kjo, pak a shumë, i ngjan praktikës së disa njerëzve që dërgojnë makinën ke mekaniku vetëm kur kjo të prishet. Tani që e kuptojmë që sjelljet tona kanë efekt të drejtëpërdrejtë në shëndetin tonë, vëmendja fokusohet gjithnjë e më shumë në mirëmbajtjen e shëndetit  në mënyrat e përballimit të stresit, parandalimit të sëmundjeve, dhe promovimit të mirëqenies.

----------


## Alienated

*Përballimi i stresit*
Përballimi i stresit mund të nënkuptojë konfrontimin apo ikjen nga problemi dhe ndërmarrja e hapave parandaluese ndaj rishfaqjes së saj. Përballimi mund të përfshijë praktikën lufto ose mbathja, zmbrapsja e sfidave ose shmangia e tyre, zgjidhja e problemit ose distancimi nga to. Sidoqoftë, stresorët janë nje pjesë e pashmangshme e jetës. Ky fakt, i lidhur me rritjen e vetëdijes që rishfaqja e stresit lidhet me çregullimet e zemrës, imunitetin e reduktuar, dhe sëmundjeve tjera trupore, na jep një porosi të qartë. Nëse stresi nuk mund të eliminohet nga ndryshimi ose injorimi i situatës, kemi mësuar më së miri për ta menaxhuar. Menaxhimi me stresin përfshin ushtrimet e Aerobikës, biofidbek (një metodë me të cilën një person mëson kontrollimin e ritmit të zemrës ose proceseve tjera mendore ose fizike, duke përdorur informacione nga regjistrimi i këtyre proceseve), relaksim dhe mbështetje sociale.

*Ushtrimet e Aerobikës*
Ushtrimet e Aerobikës janë ushtrime që rrisin përshtatjen e zemrës dhe mushkërrive. Qartazi, ushtrimet e tilla forcojnë trupin. Por a i japin shtytje dhe shpirtit?

*Ushtrimet dhe Disponimi*
Shumë studime sugjerojnë që ushtrimet e aerobikës mund të reduktojnë stresin, depresionin dhe shqetësimet. Një e treta e të rriturve në SHBA ushtrojnë rregullisht, dhe studimet tregojnë se ata poashtu i përballojnë më mirë ngjarjet stresuese, shfaqin më shumë vetëbesim, dhe janë më rralë të depresionuar se ata që ushtrojnë më pak (Brown, 1991; Hogan, 1989; Prevention, 1995). Por nëse e konstatojmë këtë observim mbrapsht  që njerëzit e stresuar dhe të depresionuar ushtrojnë më pak  shkaku dhe pasoja bëhen jo të qarta.
- Eksperimentet zgjidhin dykuptimësinë duke i caktuar të stresuarëve, të dëshpëruarve ose atyre që kanë shqetësime të bëjnë ushtrime aerobike ose trajtime të tjera. Në një eksperiment të tillë, Lisa McCann dhe David Holmes (1984) caktuan një të tretën e një grupi studentesh të cilat kishin një lloj depresioni më të butë për të ndjekur një program ushtrimesh aerobike dhe një të tretës tjetër i sugjeruan të ndiqte ushtrime relaksimi; dhe një e treta e mbetur, një grup kontrolli, nuk morri kurfarë trajtimi. 10 javë më pas, gratë e ushtrimeve të aerobikës raportuan një rënie më të madhe të depresionit. Shumica e tyre, në plotëkuptimin e fjalës, i kishin ikur telasheve të tyre.
- Më shumë se 100 studime tjera konfirmuan se ushtrimet reduktojnë depresionin dhe shqetësimet (Long & van Stavel, 1995; Petruzzello & tjerët. 1991; Scott & Pepperell, 1992). Sondazhet e përsëritura, disa nga agjensitë shtetërore të shëndetit, zbulojnë që Kanadezët dhe Amerikanët janë më të sigurt në vetvete, më të vetëdisiplinuar, dhe në aspektin psikologjik më elastikë nëse fizikisht janë të shëndetshëm (Stephens, 1988). Madje, dhe një ecje 10 minutëshe stimulon ngritje të mirëqenies duke ngritur nivelet e energjisë dhe duke ulur tensionin (Thayer, 1987, 1993).
- Studiuesit po pyesin veten pse ushtrimet aerobike lehtësojnë efektet e stresit dhe emocionet negative. Ata e dinë që ushtrimi përforcon zemrën dhe zvogëlon edhe presionin e gjakut edhe reagimin e presionit të gjakut ndaj stresit (Perkins & të tjerët, 1986; Roviario & të tjerët, 1984). Ushtrimet poashtu rendisin kemikaliet nga farmacia e brendshme e trupi tonë duke ngirut prodhimin e transmetuesve të ngritjes së disponimit  siç janë norepinefrina, serotonina, dhe endorfinet. 

*Ushtrimet dhe shëndeti*
Studimet tjera zbulojnë se ushtrimi poashtu i sjell dobi shendetit.

Një studim gjashtëmbëdhjetë vjeçar i 17,000 ish nxënësve të Harvardit (tashmë në moshë mesatare) zbuloi se ata që kishin ushtruar rregullisht mund të jetonin më gjatë (Paffenbarger & të tjerët, 1986).Një studim i 15,000 punëtorëve të Control Data Corporation zbuloi se ata që kishin ushtruar kishin 25 përqind më pak vizita të kryera në spital në krahasim me ata që skanë kryer ushtrime (Anderson & Jose, 1987).Një raport të dhënash nga 43 studime zbuloi se, krahasuar me të rritur joaktivë, njerëzit që ushtrojnë vuajnë 50 përqind më pak nga sëmnudjet e zemrës (Powell & të tjerët, 1987)

Nga një vlerësim, ushtrimi mesatar i shton jetës mesatare të një njeriu 2 vjet jetë. Mbase Zoti nuk do që të na minusojë kohën e kaluar duke ushtruar nga koha jonë e paraparë në Tokë, bën shaka Martin Seligman (1994, faqe 193).

----------


## Alienated

*Biofidbeku dhe Relaksimi*

Kur disa psikologë filluan të eksperimentojnë me mënyrat për të trajnuar njerëzit për të përmirësuar rrahjet e tyre të zemrës dhe presionin e gjakut përmes kontrollit të vetëdijshëm, shumë nga kolegët e tyre menduan se ata ishin të çmendur. Këto funksione janë, para së gjithash, të kontrolluar nga sistemi nervor autonom (jovullnetar). Me pas, nga fundi i të gjashtëdhjetave, eksperimentet nga psikologët e respektuar filluan ti bëjnë mosbesuesit të habiten. Neal Miller zbuloi se mijtë mund të modifikonin rrahjet e tyre të zemrës nëse ju jepet një stimulim i kënaqshëm i trurit kur rrahjet e zemrës së tyre janë përshpejtuar ose janë ngadalësuar. Më vonë, studiuesit zbuluan se disa njerëz të paralizuar mund poashtu të mësonin të kontrollojnë presionin e tyre të gjakut (Miller & Brucker, 1979).
- Miller po kryente eksperimente me biofidbekun, një sistem për  regjistrim, zmadhim, dhe grumbullim të dhënash mbi reagimet delikate psikologjike. Instrumentet e biofidbekut janë krahasuar me një pasqyrë. (Norris, 1986). Instrumentet nuk kontrollojnë trupin njëlloj si një pasqyrë nuk na krehë flokët. Më saktë, duke pasqyruar rezultatet e përpjekjeve personale të një njeriu, i lejojnë një personi të vlerësojë se cilat teknika janë më efektive në kontrollimin e një reagimi psikologjik. 
- Për shembull, një sensor regjistron tensionin në muskulin e ballit të një personi me dhimbje koke kronike. Një kompjutor procedon këto informata fiziologjike dhe aty për aty ia përcjell të dhënat personit në një imazh të kuptueshëm lehtë.  Derisa personi relakson muskulin e ballit, akrepi në ekran bie poshtë, ose një dritë bëhet më e fortë. Detyra e pacientit është të mësojë të kontrollojë akrepin ose dritën, dhe kësisoji të mësojë të kontrollojë tensionin në muskulin e ballit dhe dhimbjet e kokës që e shoqërojnë.
- Fillimisht, hulumtuesit dhe praktikuesit e biofidbekut thanë që njerëzit mund të mësonin të rrisnin prodhimin e valëvë alfa të trurit, ti ngrohnin duart e tyre, dhe të ulnin presionin e gjakut  të gjitha shenjat e një gjendjeje më të relaksuar. Këto raporte nxitën edhe ngazëllim edhe njga 4,000 studime, nga të cilat më shumë se 400 vetëm në Rusi (Sokhadze & Shtark, 1991). Pas një dekade studimesh, hulumtuesit u ndalën për të vlerësuar rezultatet dhe konkluduan që pohimet e para për biofidbekun kishin qenë të fryera jashtëmase (Miller, 1985). Biofidbeku nuk ju mundëson ca njerëzve të ndikojnë tek temperatura e gishtave të tyre ose ke tensioni i muskujve të ballit, dhe mund të ndihmojë sadopak në uljen e intenzitetit të migrenës dhe dhimbjeve kronike (King & Montgomery, 1980; Qualls & Sheehan, 1981; Turk & të tjerët, 1979). 
- Nëse relaksimi është një pjesë e rëndësishme e biofidbekut, a mund të jetë një antidot natyral ndaj stresit atëherë? Kardiologu Herbert Benson (1976 deri 1996) u intrigua me këtë mundësi kur kuptoi se medituesit me përvojë mund të ulnin presionin e tyre të gjakut, të përmirësonin rrahjet e zemrës, dhe konsumimin e oksigjenit, si dhe ngritjen e temperaturës në gisht. Mund ta përjetoni thelbin e këtij reagimi të relaksimit, siç e quan Benson, menjëherë tani: Merrni një pozitë të rehatshme, merrni frymë thellë, dhe relaksoni muskujt tuaj nga gishtat e këmbëve deri në ballë. Tani përqëndrohuni në një fjalë ose një frazë. (80 përqind e pacientëve të Bensonit preferuan të përqëndroheshin tek lutja e tyre e preferuar.) Mbyllni sytë dhe lejoni që mendimet tjera të fluturojnë larg kur ato mundohen të imponohen përderisa ju po përsërisni frazën tuaj vazhdimisht për 10 ose 20 minuta. Kësisoji, shumë njerëz raportuan që kishin ndjerë një qetësi të madhe gjatë ditës. Stresi përkeqëson dhimbjet, infertilitetin, dhe pagjumësinë, dhe poashtu dëmton sistemin imunitar. Relaksimi meditues i kundërvihet gjithë këtyre efekteve, thotë Benson. Një studim mahnitës caktoi 73 banorë të azilit të pleqve që disa nga to të bëjnë së paku një herë meditime gjatë ditës, ndërsa pjesa tjetër nuk do meditonte fare. Pas tre vitesh, një çerek nga ata që skishin medituar kishin vdekur, ndërsa në grupin e medituesve të gjithë ishin gjallë (Alexander & tjerët, 1989).
- Nëse viktimat e infarktit, pjesëtarë të Tipit A mund të mësoheshin të relaksohen, a mund të reduktohet rreziku nga një sulm tjetër i mundshëm tek ata? Meyer Friedman dhe kolegët e tij kanë zgjedhur rastësisht qindra pacientë të moshave mesatare, sipas përshkrimit të mësipërm, në San Francisco në një nga dy grupet. Grupi i parë morri këshillat standarde nga kardiologët që kishin të bënin me meditimet, dietat, dhe zakonet e ushtrimeve. Grupi i dytë morri këshillat e ngjashme, plus mbështetje të vazhdueshme dhe këshillim në modifikimin e stilit të jetës  si të ngadalësojnë dhe si të relaksohen në ecje, në të folur, si të hanë më ngadalë duke buzëqeshur të tjerëve ose duke qeshur me vete; duke pranuar gabimet; duke u munduar të shfrytëzojnë kohën për tu kënaqur; dhe duke ripërtërirë besimin e tyre religjioz. Gjatë tre viteve që vijuan, grupi i dytë përjetoi më pak se gjysmën e sulmeve të përsëritura të zemrës që kishtë përjetuar grupi i parë gjatë të njëjtë kohë. Kjo, shkroi Friedman, është një reduktim i paparë, spektakolar në përsëritjen e sulmeve të zemrës. Një studim pak më i vogël Britanez ngjashëm caktoi në dy grupe viktimat eventuale të sëmundjeve të zemrës në grupe kontrolli dhe modifikimi të stilit të jetës (Eysenck & Grossarth-Maticek, 1991). Gjatë 13 viteve që pasuan, poashtu u zbulua një 50 përqind reduktim i masës së vdekjeve midis atyrë që ishin trajnuar për të ndryshuar mendimin dhe mënyrën e tyre të jetesës. 
- Ngelet për studiuesit tjerë të bëjnë punë të përpikta për të identifikuar cilat nga ushtrimet e shumta të Friedmanit për reduktimin e stresit mund të jenë të dobishme. Edhekur Friedman grumbullonte të dhënat, studiuesit tjerë studionin amortizatorët tjerë të stresit. Për shembull, qeshja funksionon ngjashëm si ushtrimet, na ngre, na masazhon muskujt, dhe pastaj na relakson (Robinson, 1983). Kjo mund të ndihmojë për të sqaruar gjetjet se ngjarjet stresusese të jetës janë më pak shqetësuese për njerëzit me humor të mirë (Lefcourt & Davidson  Katz, 1991; Nezu & të tjerët, 1988). Megjithëse me siguri do ishte pak e tepërt të thonim që qeshja është ilaçi më i mirë, nuk ka ndonjë arsye tjetër për të besuar që ata që qeshin jetojnë më gjatë.

_Nuk ka shumë qeshje në medicinë,
por ka shumë medicinë në një qeshje._
HUMORISTI *JOSH BILLINGS* (1818  1885)

----------


## Alienated

*Mbështetja Sociale*

Linda dhe Emily kishin shumë gjëra të përbashkëta. Kur inervistoheshin për një studim të kryer nga psikologu social i UCLA Shelley Taylor (1989), të dyja gratë nga Los Angeles ishin të martuara, kishin rritur nga tre fëmijë, kishin vuajtur nga tumor të ngjashëm në gji, dhe ishin shëruar e rikuperuar nga operacioni dhe nga gjashtë muaj kemoterapi. Por kishte një dallim. Linda, një e ve në të pesëdhjetat e hershme të saj, jetonte vetëm, ndërsa fëmiëjt e saj ishin shpërndarë në Atlanta, Boston dhe Europë. Ajo ishtë bërë e çuditshme në mënyrat që njerëzit nganjëherë bëjnë kur janë të izoluar, raportonte Taylor. Duke mos patur njeri për të ndarë mendimet gjatë ditës, ajo çuditshëm i zbrazte ato nganjëherë me të huajt, përfshirë dhe intervistuesin tonë.
- Të intervistoje Emilyn ishte poaq e vështirë por në një tjetër mënyrë. Telefonatat bënin pengesa. Fëmijët e saj, që jetonin aty pranë, futeshin e dilnin nga shtëpia, duke lënë diçka aty shpejtë e shpejtë, e duke lënë dhe nga një puthje. Burri i saj i lajmërohej nga puna për një bisedë të shkurtër. Dy qentë e saj bredhnin brenda shtëpisë, duke përshendetur vizitorët me entuziazëm. Mbi të gjitha, Emily dukej e qetë dhe e kënaqur, e përkëdhelur në ngrohtësinë familjare.
- Tre vite më pas, studiuesit u munduan të riintervistonin garrtë. Linda, me çkishin mësuar ata, kishte vdekur para dy vitesh. Emily akoma po mbështetej me dashuri familjar dhe shoqërore dhe ishte e lumtur dhe e shëndoshë si gjithmonë. 
- Meqë dy kancerë sjanë identikë, nuk mund të jemi të sigurtë se dy gjendjet e ndryshme shoqërore kanë ndikuar fatin e Lindas dhe Emilyt. Por ato ilustrojnë përfundimin  e arritur nga disa studime të mëdha: Mbështjetja sociale  të ndjehesh i/e pëlqyer, afirmuar, dhe të kesh inkurajim nga miqtë e afërt dhe familja  sjell lumturi dhe shëndet.
- Nëse rezultati duket qartë, imagjioni pse marrëdhëniet e afërta mund të kontribojnë tek sëmundjet. Lidhjet shpeshhere janë të mbushura me stres, sidomos në kushtet e jetesës ku ska privatësi (Evans & të tjerët, 1989). Ferri janë të tjerët, shkroi Jean-Paul Sartre. Peter Warr dhe Roy Payne (1982) në Universitetin e Sheffield pyetën një të rritur Britanez, nëse diçka, e kishte lodhur emocionalisht një ditë më parë. Familja ishtë përgjigja e tyre më e shpeshtë. Edhe kur është me qëllime të mira, ndërhyrjet nga ana e familjes mund të jenë stresuese. Dhe stresi, siç kemi parë, kontribon në çregullimet e zemrës, hipertensionin, dhe në një sistem të dobësuar imunitar. 
- Njësoj, sidoqoftë, lidhjet e ngushta më shpesh kontribojnë në shëndet dhe lumturi. Të pyetur se çfarë ka qenë ajo që i ka nxitur për të mirë një ditë më parë, të njëjtit njerëz Britanezë kanë thënë përgjigjen e njëjtë Familja. Për shumicën nga ne, lidhjet familjare nuk na japin vetëm dhimbjet më të mëdha, por edhe gëzimin e lumturinë më të madhe. 
- Për më tepër, shtatë hetime masive, çdonjëra nga to e kryer me mijëra njerëz për vite me rradhë, zbuluan se lidhjet e ngushta kanë ndikim në shëndet. Krahasuar me ato që kanë më pak lidhje shoqërore, njerëzit janë më pak të prirur për të vdekur më të ri, nëse kanë mbështetjen e lidhjeve të ngushta, shoqërisë, familjes, apo bashkëantarëve të kishave, kolegëve të punës, ose grupeve tjera të mbështetjes (Cohen, 1988; House & tjerët, 1988; Nelson, 1988).

Disa shembuj të fundit:
Rikujtoni studimin e përmendur më herët në këtë kapitull për pacientët e leukemisë  që bëheshin gati për një operacion për transplantimin e palcës së eshtrave. Dy vite më pas, vetëm 20 përqind e atyrë që thanë se kishin patur pak mbështetje sociale nga familja ose shoqëria e tyre ishin akoma gjallë. Midis atyre që ndjenin një mbështetje të fortë emocionale, pas 2 vitesh të gjalë ishin afër 54 përqind. (Colon & tjerët, 1991).Një studim i 1234 pacientëve me sulme në zemër zbuloi se pas afër 6 muajsh mund tërishfaqej sulmi, në grupin e atyre që jetojnë të vetmuar (Case & tjerët, 1992).Një studim i vitit 1965 i kryer me pacientët e sëmundjeve të zemrës zbuloi një jetëgjatësi prej 5 vitesh tek 82 përqind e atyre që ishin të martuar ose që kishin një person të afërt e të besueshëm, por e njëjta ndodhte vetëm tek 50 përqind e atyre që ishin të vetmuar (Williams & tjerët, 1992).Një studim 70 vjeçar që ishte kryer me 1528 fëmijë nga Kalifornia me rezultate të larta të IQ (koeficient intelegjence) zbuloi se ata, prindërit e të cilëve nuk ishin divorcuar  gjatë fëmijërisë së tyre jetojnë afër 4 vjet më shumë se ata që gjatë fëmijërisë së tyre është dashur të përballen me stresin që krijon divorci i prindërve (Schwartz & tjerët, 1995).

Ka disa arsye të mundshme për lidhjen midis mbështetjes sociale dhe shëndetit. Mbase njerëzit me lidhje të forta sociale hanë më mirë dhe ushtrojnë më shume sepse partnerët e tyre i udhëheqin dhe i nxisin ata në aderimin drejt regjimeve të trajtimit. Mbase ata pinë më pak cigare dhe më pak alkool, gjë që mund të ndihmojë spjegimin e gjetjeve të herpashershme të të dhënave se njerëzit që kanë një jetë më aktive fetare jetojnë më mirë. Mbase lidhjet e tilla na ndihmojnë  të vlerësojmë dhe të tejkalojmë më lehtë ngjarjet stresuese, siç është mospranimi në shoqëri. Mbase na ndihmojnë të përkrahim vetëbesimin tonë. Kur lëndohemi nga mospëlqimi i dikujt, kur humbin punën, këshilla e një miku, ndihma dhe bindja e ringjallur mund të jenë ilaçe të mira (Cutrona, 1986; Rook, 1987).
Raportet e afërta poashtu japin mundësinë për ti besuar dikujt ndjenjat e dhimbshme. Në një studim, psikologët i shëndetësisë, James Pennebaker dhe Robin OHeeron (1984) kontaktuan bashkëshortet e burrave që kishin kryer vetëvrasje ose kishin humbur jetën në ndonjë aksident automobilistik. Ato që vuanin në mërzi të vetmuara kishin më shumë probleme shëndetësore për dallim nga ato që e shprehnin hapur dhimbjen dhe mërzinë. Të flasësh për problemet mund të jetë një terapi e zemrës së hapur.
Ti japësh fund mendimeve në një mënyrë aktive mund ti gurgullojë ato në një mënyrë të bezdisshme, duke preokupuar personin (Wegner, 1990). Zbulimi (hapja) e mendimeve të shtypura të ndikuara nga mërzia mund të ndalojë ciklin. Në një rrëfyesor artificial, Pennebaker kërkoi nga vullnatarët ti rrëfenin një eksperimentuesi të fshehtë disa ngjarje shumë shqetësuese që u kishin brejtur mendimet. Ai kërkoi nga disa vullnetarë që të përshkruajnë një ngjarje jo aq të rëndësishme; para se të publikonin ngjarjen problematike. Masat fiziologjike zbuluan që trupat  e tyre mbetën të tensionuar gjatë gjithë kohës kur flisnin për ngjarjen jo shumë të rëndësishme; u relaksuan vetëm atëherë kur mundën të pranonin shkakun e shqetësimit të tyre.  Edhe shkrimi i traumave personale në një ditar mund të ndihmojë nganjëherë. Kur vullnetarët në eksperimentet tjera bënë këtë, ata kishin më pak probleme shëndetësore gjatë katër deri gjashtë muajve të ardhshëm(Pennebaker, 1990). Siç e sqaronte një person, Ndonëse nuk kam folur me njeri  për atë që kam shkruar, përfundimisht isha në gjendje të pajtohesha me atë, duke punuar përmes dhimbjes, në vend që të mudohesha ta bllokoja. Tani, nuk dhemb nëse mendoj për të.

Traumat e mbajtura në vetvete nganjëherë na hanë përbrenda dhe ndikojnë shëndetin tonë fizik. Merrni parasysh këtë:

Kur Pennebaker anketoi më shumë se 700 femra studente, zbuloi se 1 në 12 kishin raportuar përvoja traumatike seksuale në fëmijëri. Krahasuar më femrat që kishin përjetuar trauma joseksuale, siç kishte qenë vdekja e prindit ose divorci i prindërve, femrat që kishin përjetuar abuzim seksual  - sidomos ato që e kishin mbajtur të fshehtë këtë për veten e tyre  thonin që kishin më shumë dhimbje koke dhe barku.Pas termetit të 1989 në San Francisco Bay Area, banorët flisnin vazhdimisht për trazirat për afër dy javë. Më pas bisedad u qetësuan sepse njerëzit u lodhën duke dëgjuar opinionet dhe ndjenjat e të tjerëve. (Faleminderit që sna e the mendimin dhe ndjenjat e tua per tërmetin, shkruante në një kanatiere mjaft të preferuar të asaj kohe). Por edhe për një muaj më tepër, njerëzit vazhduan të flisnin për tërmetin. Gjatë kësaj faze frenimi filluan të shfaqeshin armiqësitë, ankthet, dhe problemet shëndetësore (Pennebaker & Harber, 1993).Pennebaker dhe kolegët e tij (1989) poashtu ftuan 33 të shpëtuar nga Holokausti për të kaluar dy orë rikujtim të përjetimeve të tyre. Shumica nga to asnjëherë me parë skishin folur mbi përjetimet e tyre në një mënyrë aq të hapur. Ata që u hapën më shumë patën një shëndet shumë më të mirë gjatë 14 muajve që pasuan.

Reagimet e përmbajtura emociaonle ndaj ngjarjeve stresuese mund të jenë dobësuese. Sidoqoftë, niveli i stresit të përjetuar varet nga personi dhe rrethi. Asgjë sështë stresuese deri në momentin që ne e llogarisim për të tillë. Kështu, personalitetet tona dhe interpretimet ndikojnë në atë si do reagojmë në aspektin emocional kur ndodhin gjëra stresuese. Për më tepër, impakti dëmtues i ngjarjeve stresuese mund të zbutet nga një stil jete i relaksuar dhe i shëndetshëm dhe nga rehatia dhe ndihma e siguruar nga miqtë dhe familja.

----------


## Alienated

*Ndryshimi i Sjelljeve të Lidhura me Sëmundjet*

Studiuesit janë bindur se programet që promovojnë shëndetin kushtojnë shumë më pak se sa kushton tani të trajtosh sëmundjet. Me harxhime të kombinuara të më shumë se $1 trilionë për një vit (duke mos llogaritur mëditjet e humbura). Kandaja tani shpenzon 10 përqind dhe Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës shpenzojnë 14 përqind të GDP së tyre në kujdesin shëndetësor (Census Bureau, 1996). Për më tepër, midis pacientëve që vizitojnë doktorin amë për ankesa të tipit lodhje, dhimbje koke, dhimbje gjoksi ose barku, marramendje, kapsllëk, dhe pagjumësi, më pak se 20 përqind e tyre kanë një problem organik. Studiuesit mjekësorë konsiderojnë se shumica e këtyre problemeve përfshijnë faktorë psikologjikë (Kroenke & Mangelscoff, 1989). Si rezultat, edhe një program shumë modest që promovon shëndetinmund të shpëtojë më shumë para se sa ato në të vërtetë kushtojnë.
- Në SHBA, dy të tretat e organizatave me më shumë se 50 të punësuar tani ofrojnë disa lloje programesh shëndetësore, shumica e të cilave filluan gjatë të tetëdhjetave (Gebhardt & Crump, 1990; Roberts & Harris, 1989). Programe të tilla zakonisht promovojnë diskutime shëndetësore dhe mbështesin trajnimet e fitnesit, ndërprerjen e duhanit, dhe menaxhimin e stresit. Vendi i punës është një lokacion ideal për të promovuar shëndetin dhe vitalitetin sepse shumica e punëtorëve janë aty rregullisht. Për më tepër, punëdhënësit mund ti inkurajojnë punëtorët për të ndjekur sjellje të shëndetshme duke iu ofruar mbështetje sociale, duke vënë garë midis të punësuarve, dhe duke iu dhënë shpërblime ose ditë të lira për të gjithë ata që i përmbahen më mirë programit, ose ndërprerjes së duhanit në veçanti.
- A janë programet e tilla efektive? Disa vlerësime të kujdesshme zbuluan që edhe mund të kenë efekt këto programe. Në Prudential Insurance Company, për shembull, një program fitnesi reduktoi ditët e lira për shkaqe shëndetësore të punëtorëve në 20 përqind dhe koston mjekësore për afër 46 përqind.Control Data Corporation poashtu zbuloi se programi shëndetësor StayWell që ndiqnin ata përmirësoi shëndetin e të punësuarve dhe fletë balansin e kompanisë.

----------


## Alienated

*Duhani*
Çdovit në gjithë botën, industritë e duhanit vrasin afër 3 milionë nga klientët e tyre më besnikë  e barabartë me 20 jumbo jet të mbushura plot me njerëz çdo ditë (Peto & tjerët, 1992, 1994). Dhe më e keqja akoma sështë thënë. Sipas trendit të sotëm një raport i Organizatës Botërore të Shëndetsisë i vitit 1994 thoshte se gjysëm miliardë njerëz që jetojnë sot do vdesin nga duhani. Një duhanxhi që e fillon si i ri dhe se ndalon deri në vdekje duhanin ka 50 përqind mundësi të vritet nga ky ves, dhe shpeshherë duhanxhitë vdesin në moshë të re dhe në agoni. Me këto vese, të marrësh duhanin duhet të duket si marrëzi shumë e thellë, ose së paku tragjikisht naiv, pa mos përmendur fare aromën e keqe të frymëmarrjes, dhëmbët e zverdhur, dhe rrudhat e hershme. Konsumo një cigare, dhe natyra ti minuson 12 minuta nga gjithë ato vite që duhet të jetosh (_Discover_, 1996). Për pasojë, eliminimi i duhanit do rriste shpresat për nje jetë më të gjatë më shumë se çdo masë tjetër parandaluese. Shkatërrueshmëria e duhanit ka nxitur psikologët të studiojnë pse njerëzit e fillojnë duhanin, pse vazhdojnë ta konsumojnë, dhe si mund të parandalojmë duhanin ose si ti ndihmojmë njerëzit që ta ndërpresin.

*Kur dhe pse e marrin njerëzit cigaren?*
Cigarja është një sëmundje pediatrike. Zakonisht fillon gjatë adoleshencës së hershme dhe është më e zakonshme midis atyre që marrin nota më të ulëta, të cilit ndihen më pak kompetent dhe më pak në kontroll të së ardhmes së tyre, dhe shokët e të cilëve, prindërit dhe vëllezërit ose motrat e pijnë duhanin (Chasin & tjerët, 1987;  Schulenberg & tjerët, 1994). 
- Mund ta kuptojmë lëndueshmërinë e adoleshentëve nga një joshja e cigares me ndihmën e teorisë social-kognitive, e cila sqaron si ti mësojmë sjelljet sipas modeleve që imitojmë dhe shpërblimeve sociale që pranojmë. Duhanxhijtë tineixherë tradicionalisht janë kuptuar si të ashpër, në zhvillim të parakohshëm, dhe të shoqërueshëm (Barton & tjerët, 1982). Në të vërtetë, janë një çik rebelë, grupe që kanë qejf të rrezikojnë. Adoleshentët e vetë-ndërgjegjshëm, që mendojnë se bota shikon çdo lëvizje të tyre, mund të fillojnë duhanin për të imituar modelët e bukur, për të fituar simpatinë e tyre, dhe për të projektuar imazhin e një të rrituri (Covington & Omelich, 1988). Tineixherët që fillojnë cigaren pothuajse gjithnjë kanë shokë të cilët poashtu e konsumojnë duhanin, flasin për kënaqësitë e saj, dhe ofrojnë cigare (Eiser, 1985; Evans & tjerët, 1988). Midis tineixherëve prindërit dhe shokët e të cilëve nuk e pinë cigaren, niveli i konsumimit të duhanit është i përafërt me zero (Moss & tjerët, 1992).

*Pse njerëzit vazhdojnë të konsumojnë duhanin?*
Tre në katër duhanxhinj janë munduar ta ndërpresin këtë ves (Niemi & tjerët, 1989). Sidoqoftë, po fitove varshmërinë e nikotinës njëherë, është e veshtirë shumë për ta ndërprerë atë, sepse produktet e duhanit janë poaq të mvarshme sa edhe heroina dhe kokaina. Poashtu si edhe me veset tjera, duhanxhiu bëhet i varur. Poashtu duhanxhiu zhvillon tolerancë, përfundimisht duke patur nevojë për doza më të mëdha të nikotinës për të arritur efektin e njëjtë. Ata që fillimisht janë më sensitivë ndaj nikotinës  dhe që mund të sëmuren ose të përjetojnë marramendje kur të fillojnë të pinë cigaren  priren për tu bërë duhanxhinj më fortë të varur (Pomerleau & tjerët, 1993). Një arsye finale pse nuk ndërpritet duhani është se ndërprerja shkakton simptome të tërheqjes. Dëshira, pagjumësia, shqetësimet dhe acarueshmëria që përcjellin tërheqjen e nikotinës janë gjendje neverie të cilat cigarja i lëshon.
- Duhani përforcohet edhe nga përfundimi i dëshirës neveritëse edhe nga ofron një ngritje të pëlqyeshme. Nikotina ngacmon lirimin e epinefrinës dhe norepinefrinës, të cilat dobësojnë apetitin dhe rritin gjallërinë dhe efikasitetin mendor. Më e rëndësishmja, nikotina poashtu stimulon sistemin qendror nervor të lirojë neurotransmetuesit që qetësojnë shqetësimet dhe reduktojnë ndjeshmërinë ndaj dhimbjeve. Për shembull, nikotina, njësoj si kokaina, ngre dopaminën. Njerëzit e shqetësuar ose të dëshpëruar në këtë mënyrë shpeshherë e konsiderojnë si mjaft të rëndë të heqin dorë nga përfitimet e duhanit (Mansnerus, 1992). Këto shpërblime të duhanit, të kombinuara më qetësimin që duhani siguron nga pakënaqësia e tërheqies, i bëjnë njerëzit të vazhdojnë konsumin edhe pse ata do dëshironin në të vërtetë ta ndërpresin atë, duke e ditur që po bëjnë një vetëvrasje të ngadalshme. 

*Sa efektive janë programet për ndërprerjen e duhanit?*
Orvatjet për të ndihmuar njerëzit të ndërpresin duhanin përfshijnë paralajmërime publike për shëndetin, këshillimi, trajtime me ilaçe, hipnoza, terapi kognitive, dhe grupe suporti. Këto trajtime janë shpeshherë efektive për një afat të shkurtër kohor. Por lajmet e këqia janë se të gjithë përveç një të pestës së pjesëmarrësve përfundimisht i dorëzohen vesit përsëri (Schelling, 1992).
- Lajme më të mira ndërkaq vijnë nga Qendra për Kontrollin e Sëmundjeve që në një raport thotë se gjysma e Amerikanëve që kanë konsumuar duhanin ndonjëherë, e kanë lënë tani. Më shumë se 90 përqind, e kanë lënë vullnetarisht, shpeshherë pas orvatjeve të njëpasnjëshme. Meqë aq shumë njerëz kanë ndërprerë ose se kanë filluar duhanin, përqindja e Amerikanëve që e konsumojnë duhanin ka rënë në 25 përqind, mjaft poshtë në krahasim me 42 përqind që ishte në 1965. Kjo kohë ishte kur vendet publike mbuloheshin nga tymi i duhanit. Midis personave që braktisin shkollën e mesme dhe atyre të niveleve më të ulëta socioekonomike, konsumi i duhanit qëndron akoma në nivele të larta. Por midis studentëve të kolegjeve dhe të diplomuarve, ky ves është bërë më shumë si i ngathët se sa si qejf; afërsisht 9 në 10 studentë nuk e pinë duhanin. Kjo rënie është theksuar më shumë tek meshkujt, të cilët tani vetëm për pak janë para grave në listën e konsumatorëve të përgjithshëm të duhanit. 
Për industrinë e duhanit, lajmet nuk janë aq të këqia. Duhanxhinjtë e ri janë rikthyer nga mesi i të nëntëdhjetave. Dhe përkundër rënies, shitja e cigareve midis të rriturve të edukuar në vendet Perëndimore dhe restriksionet e reklamave të cigareve, shitjes dhe konsumimit, konsumi për person në nivel botëror është pothuajse njëlloj i lartë. Shtetet që kanë nivelin më të ulët të duhanxhinjve siç janë Kenya dhe Zimbabve po zhvillojnë tregje. Në vendet tjera ku konsumi i duhanit është në ngritje, kompanitë Britaneze dhe Amerikane të duhanit janë duke u përgatitur për rënien e prodhimit vendor (Shenon, 1994). 

*Si mund ta parandalojmë duhanin?*
Është shumë më lehtë asnjëherë të mos fillohet se sa të mundohesh ta ndërpresish pasi të kesh fituar varësine e duhanit. Tërhequr nga analizat psikologjike se pse të rinjtë fillojnë duhanin, disa ekipe kërkimi kanë sajuar strategji për të mënjanuar këto sjellje që shpiejnë tek konsumi i duhanit (Evans & tjerët, 1984; Murray & tjerët, 1984). Në një studim të tillë, një ekip kërkimor i udhëhequr nga Alfred McAlister (1980) morri nxënësit e shkollave të mesme për të vaksinuar klasët e shtata në fillore kundër tensionit shoqëror për të konsumuar duhanin. Shokët më të vjetër i mësonin më të rinjtë që reklamave që thonin se femrat e lira konsumojnë duhan, tu përgjigjen në mënyrën Ajo nuk është vërtetë e lirë përderisa është kapur keq me duhanin.  Pas disa seancave në klasë të shtatë dhe të tetë, tek këta studentë ishte ulur pothuajse përgjysëm dëshira për ta nisur duhanin, krahasuar me një shkollë tjetër aty afër, ku sishin kryer seanca të tilla, edhe pse duhet përmendur se rrethet familjare nga vinin nxënësit e të dyja shkollave ishin pothuajse të njëjta.

- Ky eksperiment dhe të tjerët si ky kanë prodhuar programe mësimore që mësuesit mund lehtësisht dhe pa shumë shpenzime ti zbatojnë. Sipas një paneli të Institutit Nacional të Kancerit, përbërësit kyç të programeve të tilla janë informatat mbi efektet e konsumit të duhanit; informacionet mbi shokët, prindërit, dhe ndikimet e medias; dhe trajnimi në aftësitë  refuzuese, përmes modelimit dhe lojërave të roleve. Përbërësit informativë poashtu mund të ofrohen përmes mediave, me të cilat Australia efektivisht ka ndikuar në zbutjen e problemit të duhanit në nivele të ndryshme shkollore (Macaskill & tjerët, 1992). Për të qenë efektivë për një kohë më të gjatë, programet e tilla mund të kërkojnë një shtytës të vazhdueshëm në vitet që vijnë më pas (Murray & tjerët, 1989). 
- Nuk ka mënyrë tjetër për të dekurajuar konsumin e duhanit: bëjeni sa më shpejtë më të kushtueshëm. Të rikujtojmë Kapitullin 8 që thoshte se shpërblimet dhe dënimet më efektive janë ato të menjëhershmet. Kur vihet në garë shpërblimi i vonuar i ushtrimit me shqetësimin e menjëhershëm të veprimit të tillë, pasojat e menjëhershme dalin si fitues më shpesh. Ngjashëm, ne mund të dimë se në një afat më të gjatë kohor konsumi i duhanit është shpeshherë vetëvrasës, megjithatë plotë njerëz vazhdojnë ta konsumojnë. Sikur të mund të ngrinim koston e menjëhershme, me siguri do binte edhe konsumimi.
- Ta marrim si shembull këtë: tatimin që paguhet për një pako. Tatimet e vitit 1993 ndryshonin në një mënyrë të konsiderueshme, nga $3.68 për një pako në Danimarkë dhe $3.01 në Kanada deri në $0.56 në SHBA dhe $0.24 në Filipine. Rritja e tatimeve (kësisoji dhe çimemeve) ul konsumin  për afër 4 përqind për çdo ngritje prej 10 përqind, sipas Qendrës për Kontroll të Sëmundjeve (Brown & tjerët, 1993). Efekti është akoma më i madh midis tineixherëve  mosha kur 90 përqind e duhanxhijve e marrin këtë ves.  Kanadaja ngriti tatimet mesatare më shumë se shtatëfish që nga 1980, dhe konsumi i duhanit pësoi rënie dramatike (Brown & tjerët, 1993). Kur një kuti cigaresh kushton më shumë se pesë dollarë Kanadeze  siç ndodhte deri në një revoltë kundër tatimeve të ndodhur së fundmi në Kanada  shumë njerëz të ri do zgjedhin mos ta fillojnë vesin një kuti cigare në ditë.

----------


## Alienated

*Të Ushqyerit* 
A ndikohet nga ngrënia ndjenja dhe veprimi? Zbulimi që neurotransmituesë të caktuar ndikojnë emocionet dhe sjelljen i ka dhënë zjarr një spekulimi: A ka mundësi që ushqimi të ndikojë disponimin dhe sjelljen? Për shembull, trupi sintetizon serotoninën e neurotransmetuesit nga triptofani amino acid. Disa studime kanë zbuluar se ushqimet me karbohidrate të larta (siç është buka, patatet dhe brumërat) ngritin nivelin relativ të triptofanit që shkon në tru përmes qarkullimit të gjakut. Kjo më pas, ngrit nivelin e serotoninës, që na bën të ndjehemi më të relaksuar, të përgjumur, dhe më pak të ndjeshëm ndaj dhimbjeve (Spring, 1988). Dhe kjo ndihmon për të spjeguar pse njerëzit që ndihen të tendosur ose në një disponim të keq, përfshirë dhe ata që mundohen të tërhiqen nga duhani, shpeshherë marrin ushqime me karbohidrate të larta për të përmirësuar disponimin (Christensen, 1993).

	Çështjet tjera të lidhura me të ushqyerit janë tani subjekt i studimeve dhe debateve energjike:

A ndikohen fuqimisht nga një ushqim me tepricë sheqeri fëmijët dhe të burgosurit dhe a qetësohen nga një ushqim me sheqer të ulët? Studiuesit dyshojnë këtë mençuri popullore (Spring & tjerët, 1987). Ata kanë zbuluar se fëmijët e ushqyer më mirë, janë më aktivë dhe më të lumtur në lojërat e tyre (Espinoza & tjerët, 1992).Cilat janë lidhjet midis ushqimit dhe presionit të lartë të gjakut? Njerëzit me tension të lartë kujdesen për të marrë më shumë kripëra dhe më pak kalcium se çdo parashihte normalja.A ka rëndësi anashkalimi i mëngjesit? Tre studime nga Bonnie Spring dhe koleget e saj (1992) thonë që po. Ata që hanë mëngjesin, aty nga paraditja janë më të zgjuar dhe më pak të lodhur.

----------


## Alienated

*Obesiteti (trashja)  dhe Kontrolli i Peshës*

Njerëzit pyesin veten: Pse disa njerëz shtojnë në peshë, ndërkohë që të tjerë që mund të hanë sasitë e njëjta ngelin të hollë? Pse disa njerëz në mbipeshë e fitojnë betejën e ngopjes? Çfarë shpresash ka për Amerikanët të cilët, sipas Qendrës Nacionale për Statistika Shëndetësore, janë mbi peshë?
- Së pari, lajmet e mira mbi yndyrën. Yndyra është një form ideale e energjisë rezerve që pajis trupin me një rezervë karburanti të nivelit të lartë për ta mbajtur edhe gjatë periudhave kur ushqimi është i pamjaftueshëm  një dukuri e zakonshme në ekzistencën festë-ose-uri të stërgjyshërve tanë parahistorikë. Të ngrënit e tre ose më shumë vakteve çdoditë është një dukuri relativisht e re dhe një luks të cilin qindra milionë njerëz akoma se gëzojnë dot. 
- Kulturat pa një ideal të hollë për femrat janë poashtu kultura pa çrregullime në ngrënie. Për shembull, banorët e Ganës shohin si ideale një trup më të madh se Amerikanët  dhe përjetojnë më pak çregullime në ngrënie (Cogan & tjerët, 1996). Dallimet e njëjta hasen dhe midis femrave Afrikano-Amerikane dhe atyre Evropiano-Amerikane (Parker & tjerët, 1995).
- Lajmet e këqia janë se në ato pjesë ku ushqimet dhe ëmbëlsirat janë të disponueshme më bollëk, tendenca për të krijuar rezerva yndyrërash është bërë ves. Të jesh pak mbipeshë sparaqet ndonjë rrezik për shëndetin. Por Institutet Nacionale të Shëndetit raportojnë se trashja e vërtetë ngrit rrezikun nga diabetet, presioni i lartë i gjakut dhe çrregullimet e zemrës, guri në tëmth, artitisi, dhe disa lloje kanceri. Kjo është më e vërtetë për njerëzit që kanë trupin si mollë të cilët mbajnë peshën e tyre në stomakun si tenxhere, se sa për ata që kanë formën e trupit si dardhë me ije dhe shalë të bollshme (Greenwood, 1989). Tek disa kafshë, një dietë me kalori të kufizuara zgjat vitalitetin rinor dhe shpresat për një jetëgjatësi (Weindruch, 1996).
- Trashja nuk është vetëm një kërcënim për shëndetin fizik. Të shihesh si i trashë mund të ndikojë në mënyrën si ndihesh për veten. Njërëzit shpeshherë paragjykojnë të shëndoshët si të ngadalshëm, dembelë, si të lëngshëm (Crandall, 1994, 1995; Ryckman & tjerët, 1989). Zgjeroni imazhet e njerëzve në një video monitor (për ti bërë të duken më të shëndoshë) dhe papritmas duken më pak të sinqertë dhe miqësor dhe më të neveritshëm (Gardner & Tockerman, 1994).
- Të trashët  nganjëherë viktima të talljeve dhe diskriminimeve në punë  e njohin këtë klishe. Në studimet e pacientëve që kanë qenë në veçanti të brengosur me peshën e tyre  ata që kishin humbur afërsisht 45 kilogramë përmes ndonjë operacioni  4 nga 5 sish kishin thënë që fëmijët e tyre u kanë thënë mos merrnin pjesë në pritjet e shtruara në shkollë. Nëntë në 10 thanë që më mirë do donin tu amputohej një këmbë se sa të trashen përsëri (Rand & Macgregor, 1990, 1991). Një studim tjetër u krye me 370 të trashë të moshave 16 deri 24  (Gortmaker & tjerët, 1993). Kur u morrën për së dyti në studim pas shtatë vitesh, dy të tretat e femrave ishin akoma të trasha. Ato poashtu ishin më pak të prirura për tu martuar, dhe fitonin më pak para krahasuar me një grup prej 5000 femrave tjera. Edhe pas korrigjimit të rezultatit në testim aftësish, garë, dhe të ardhura prindërore, të ardhurat e femrave të shëndosha ishin $7000 në vit më poshtë se mesatarja.
- Në një eksperiment të zgjuar, Regina Pingitore dhe koleget e saja (1994) regjistruan në video intervistat për punë në të cilat aktorë profesionistë u paraqitën ose si aplikantë të peshave normale ose si aplikantë të mbipeshë. Në njërën anë, ata ishin maskuar dhe protezat i bënin të dukeshin 13 kile më të shëndoshë. Kur paraqiteshin si mbipeshë, i njëjti person që përdorte të njëjtat fjalë, intonacion, dhe gjeste, llogaritej si më pak i vlefshëm për tu pranuar në punë. Paragjykimi mbi peshën ishte veçanërisht i fortë ndaj femrave aplikante.

----------

